# Tristellar Whetstone



## alain-s (Nov 22, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Case: Deepcool Tristellar
Motherboard: Asus Z97I-plus
Processor: Intel I5 4590
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB 1600Mhz
Graphics Card: EVGA GTX 98
Power Supply: Deepcool DA650

*Mods:*
Custom panels
Home build reservoir 
New design front grill
Custom copper pipe loop


----------



## ReaperX87 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have to ask who makes that GPU block that you have on your card, that is nice. And great job on the build it looks awesome.


----------



## alain-s (Nov 23, 2015)

ReaperX87 said:


> I have to ask who makes that GPU block that you have on your card, that is nice. And great job on the build it looks awesome.



The GPU block and Backplate come from Watercool. 
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ViewObjectID=296668


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 23, 2015)

nice work, although i dont like that case  you do it pretty good


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 25, 2015)

I expect that you at least stick some Republic of gamers logo somewhere... You know why...


----------



## alain-s (Nov 25, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> nice work, although i dont like that case  you do it pretty good


Good thing You like the work i did on It ;-)


Animalpak said:


> I expect that you at least stick some Republic of gamers logo somewhere... You know why...


I don't See any reason why I should do that. I didn't use any rog hardware or got any sponsorship from asus. Yes I used the print from the asus whetstone mouse mat but that is no reason to put there logo on the case I think most people know that the pattern come from the mouse mat by the name of the project.


----------

